# Man Utd v Tottenham team news



## FTN (Oct 19, 2022)

*Man Utd: *Eriksen doubtful, but in with a chance of playing having resumed training. Martial out along with Maguire, Wan-Bissaka, van de Been & Greenwood.

*Tottenham: *Emerson Royal suspended. Richarlison & Tanganga out. Kulusevski doubtful and unlikely to feature.


----------

